# FAIL!!!!!!



## tristhullsmoker (Mar 15, 2015)

So I through myself in at the deep end, dry rubbed my 6lb briskett left it for 12 hours smoked it for 9 hours at 225oc it came out slightly chewy and very dry, where did I go wrong?


----------



## wade (Mar 15, 2015)

Right Trist. This is where you are going to get quite a few differing opinions 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. But first can you expand on how you cooked it. The main things will be temperature control and whether you mopped it or foiled it. At what point did you think it was ready and took it out?

With brisket I only leave mine open for the first 3 hours but then foil for the remaining time. Unless you foil or mop regularly then after 12 hours, in my opinion, it is very likely to dry out.

If you can fill in the gaps we can hopefully help you more


----------



## timberjet (Mar 15, 2015)

TristHullsmoker said:


> So I through myself in at the deep end, dry rubbed my 6lb briskett left it for 12 hours smoked it for 9 hours at 225oc it came out slightly chewy and very dry, where did I go wrong?


You need to check for tenderness with a probe or toothpick or something. It was most likely under cooked. Brisket can be dry and chewy either under cooked or overcooked. You can't cook by time but to temperature. I notice you didn't mention the temp. of the meat so I'm guessing you just went by time. I also notice you didn't mention resting. Brisket needs to be wrapped and rested for at least an hour or two is better. Next time cook to 190 F internal temp and then start probe testing every 45 minutes or so. When it slides in like butter you can wrap and rest in a warm place or a dry cooler with some towels. Foiling is pure personal choice. Some like a lot of bark on their Brisket and some like it softer so that part is up to you. If it is a good cut with enough fat content it will be moist and tender either way as long as you get it to the right point of tenderness. I don't mop or inject or marinade or any of that and get good juicy tender brisket every time in this manner.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello Trist. Sorry it didn't turn out.

Well I guess if your gonna jump into the fight; taking on the biggest dog first is one way to go about it.  






   You can't buy a packer trimmed brisket here like they get in the States but the method for cooking is the same.  British supermarket brisket is trimmed to DEATH in my opinion.  That makes them more tricky to deal with.  Fat and connective tissue are discussed in the bottom link.  Gonna save myself a lot of typing.  Start here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151888/brisket

And then go here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181613/lets-talk-brisket

My method is there along with many other folks' method.  timberjet is right.  Patience is the key.  It's done when it's done.  And it's done when it is tender.  Also it MUST be rested.  If I can help further or anything you are not sure about; you know where to find me.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Mar 16, 2015)

Wade said:


> Right Trist. This is where you are going to get quite a few differing opinions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wade thank you i neither foiled or mopped, but I think that is the main problem, taste wise it was nice the rub was good just need to tone down the smoked paprika. It was a lesson learned I am straight back on the horse roll on weekend I have my head round the 321 method on the ribs.

Thanks once again Wade


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks guys, I think the smoker I have is the absolute basic model couple that with my very limited knowledge that equals disappointment. I have just ordered a temperature probe. I placed the meat direct on the shelf at the highest point of the smoker, I neither mopped or foiled, the temperature for the duration never dipped below 200oC or above 250oC. I think I took the "if your looking it aint cooking" a little too far.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 16, 2015)

Couple of things.  First, doesn't matter if your smoker is basic.  You can smoke successfully in a cardboard box.    In your post you say that the smoker stayed between 200oC or above 250oC.   That would be 392 to 482 F wouldn't it ?   That's really, really hot for smoking.  too hot I'd say.

That said, KC5 and Timberjet are right on the mark.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 16, 2015)

Can you take a picture of your smoker. Maybe we can help you get that dialed in for next time.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 16, 2015)

WOW Demo.  GREAT CATCH!  That one flew straight past me.  I am so used to talking fahrenheit.  Thanks for helping out the Group.  Yes Trist; Demo is SPOT ON!.  That is too hot.  I smoke my brisket hotter than some others but you can't get a moist tender brisket at those temps.The outside will start to dry out before the fat and connective tissue start to break down.  Lower and slower.

As timberjet asked, let's see your smoker so we can help you control temps.  Also just saying I threw it on the smoker at around 225c and let 'er cook for 8 hrs. doesn't give us much info to go on.  Have a read of the links I posted.  DETAILS!  From the time you unwrap the brisket.  Also write these things down.  The rub used.  The outside temp..  The cooking temp..  EVERYTHING YOU CAN THINK OF!  That way you can recreate the "perfect" brisket or make some changes if need be.  Also if you are disappointed, where do YOU think it went wrong.  Don't leave out what you feel is a tiny detail.  I just reread my method posted on here and discovered I left out the tenderness test.  MINOR OMISSION!  BIG MISTAKE!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Mar 16, 2015)

download.jpg



__ tristhullsmoker
__ Mar 7, 2015





Thats the smoker I have


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello Trist.  Did you use the bottom vents to try and bring the temps down or were you "shooting" for those sort of temps?  Or was this a lack of knowledge and you were not sure how to go about it?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Mar 17, 2015)

Total lack of knowledge Danny, trial and error and some good advise I will prevail. I never helped that the instructions were in german


----------



## timberjet (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow! A german ECB. Interesting. Could we see some more pics of the inside and such please?


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello Trist.  We all had to start somewhere.  How else ya gonna learn?  I have ZERO first hand knowledge of that smoker but I have seen pictures of this smoker before.  It can be used in various configurations apparently.  The pictures I have seen are the "stock manufacturers pictures".  The things they post to show the "versatility" of the product.  As timberjet says we need to see the configuration you used to smoke the brisket.  We ALSO need to see pictures of the inside of that smoker.  Very few folks will have first hand knowledge of that smoker but there is a VAST amount of knowledge available here and we might be able to help with temp control if we can see the configuration of the inside of the smoker.  VENTS?  Where?  How do they work?  Looking at those doors and latches I can almost bet there was smoke ( and heat ) POURING out of the doors.  NOT saying your smoker is CRAP!  Most smokers you buy need some "tweaking".  Just saying we need pictures to help.  What would help is pictures of the inside of the smoker including what vents are there.  THEN also a picture of the smoker actually working.  Just build a small fire and you can even spritz the coals with water to create BIG white smoke.  Just so we can see how smoke flows through the smoker.  Many of these tweaks are easy to do and inexpensive.  Give us some picts and info Trist and we will have you smoking GREAT food in no time.  Don't get discouraged and give up.  I don't want to lose you.  Give us some info and I guarantee we can help you in SOME way.  You know where to find me.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2015)

Brisket definitely does best at low temps, 93 to 120°C but can be done at higher temps. Any temp above 148°C and you ABSOLUTELY need lots of Water in the pan or a pan between the meat and the heat source. The meat will only stay moist if it is smoked and steamed at the same time. Again backing the Boys, tender meat is the result of time, heat control and a successful Probe Test...JJ


----------

